# Cruze modified



## PalmBeachCruze (Jul 7, 2013)

Where did you have that hood made?! I love it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This site was created in Cruze Site News; not the appropriate section. I've moved it to General Discussion.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not feeling IT .


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Let's see the rest of it.


----------



## darkknight (Jan 3, 2014)

@motormind bangalore, India


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum darkknight.

Funny, before looking at your name i saw the picture of the hood and automatically thought of the Batmobile from the first 2 movies for some reason.

Think that front bumper would look better if it was black too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Guess that explains all the gold!


----------

